# Electric Furnace Forced-Air power requirements



## hotcuppatea (4 mo ago)

Hi all!

I'm looking to have power run to my utility closet and I can't find installation manuals for this product. I need to figure out whether I need to run a single 100A circuit, or 2 50A circuits.

#1 - Does a forced-air stacked duct electric furnace exist? I looked at Trane, Goodman, Lennox, Carrier, and none of their sites appeared to have an HVAC stacked unit (approx. 2.5 ton) that would be an electric equivalent to CX34-31B-6F, Upflow, Indoor Coil, 2.5 Ton, 17-1/2 in. Cabinet, Cased, Check/Expansion Valve | LennoxPROs.com.

#2 - I know it's more expensive than gas right now.

Am I barking up the wrong tree? Is the only real option a heat pump? 

I truly appreciate any advice.

Earl


----------

